# Mtnl poor speed Delhi



## paroh (Jan 3, 2010)

Mtnl poor speed Delhi while browsing and downloading the file using internet explorer or firefox.  As i want to know any of u also  *encountering* the same problem. As if i am downloading any file from HTTP or FTP that is supporting mutiple IP connection using download manager i am getting full speed. But while browsing the speed is very slow and download through i.e and firefox is also slow. And youtube videos are also not running .


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm on MTNL's 512kbps UL. I'm getting around 56-60 kB/s which is all fine.


----------



## paroh (Jan 4, 2010)

If u are browising or downloading any file through internet using firefox or internet explorer , what speed u are getting without using download manager?
and from which gateway u are connecting as on my side the  Default Gateway is	59.180.127.254


----------



## paroh (Jan 4, 2010)

More info, i ping the mtnl or any other site site and following is the result at some interval the ping timeout (Request timed out). Now it is more than 1 months and they have done nothing to solve this problem. Or they don't want to rectify it.
Due to this the customer are suffering. and getting very slow browsing speed

Pinging delhi.mtnl.net.in [203.94.243.89] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=250
Request timed out.
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=250

Ping statistics for 203.94.243.89:
    Packets: Sent = 442, Received = 404, Lost = 38 (8% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 31ms, Maximum = 2177ms, Average = 133ms

And i even ping there gateway 59.180.127.254 same Request time out after some interval

Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=126
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=126
Reply from 59.180.127.254: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=126
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 59.180.127.254:
    Packets: Sent = 110, Received = 93, Lost = 17 (15% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 360ms, Average = 50ms

As the packet loss during the process is from 8-25% which makes a huge difference
If there is Request timeout then i am getting normal speed. As i am 100% sure that the problem is  on the mtnl site as i check two other broadband connection with the same gateway both other connection having the same problem.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2010)

paroh said:


> If u are browising or downloading any file through internet using firefox or internet explorer , what speed u are getting without using download manager?
> and from which gateway u are connecting as on my side the  Default Gateway is    59.180.127.254


I don't use any download manager. 
My gateway is:    59.178.191.254


----------



## paroh (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. During the time of this post net is working perfectly
But don't know for how much time it will work ok


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 9, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/742480524.png

My mtnlbb internet speed on plan 649tribcombo.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

dude change your dns servers maybe that's causing the problem of slow website loading... or ping this ip : 59.176.16.195

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\compter>ping www.delhi.mtnl.net.in
Ping request could not find host www.delhi.mtnl.net.in. Please check the name an
d try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\compter>ping 203.94.243.89

Pinging 203.94.243.89 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 203.94.243.89: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250

Ping statistics for 203.94.243.89:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Documents and Settings\compter>

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------

whooooaaaa 10ms .... w0w


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 13, 2010)

paroh, that's a lot of packet loss. It would be what's causing your slow speeds. 

My new MTNL connection on the other hand has no packet loss but I've had some really weird browsing speeds. It's almost as if some sites give me excellent speeds of over 100-120 kB/s where as some give me 2 - 10kB/s.


----------

